# 5 Month Old Puppy Switch From Wellness Puppy To Wellness Adult?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Malice will be 5 months old on sunday, I am feeding her Wellness Super5Mix LBP but I was wondering if it would be ok to switch her over to Wellness Core for adults now?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:help:


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

This food is rated for adult dogs not all life stages, plus it is very low calories for the money. 

I really don't like the protein/fat ratio for a pup. jmo.

The company's cheaper Eagle Brand has better choices.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Curious to see the answer myself. There are so many schools of thought. On here it seems people generally don't do puppy or stop at about 6 months. Our vet FWIW said to keep our pup on puppy until 18 months....I however am contemplating the switch in a week or so from Castor Pollux organix puppy to Wellness super 5 adult mix, he is 7 months old. As for the Wellness core our old guy loves it...we have switched him to a weight management formula due to age and arthritis, but I still throw a handful of wellness core in at every meal to get him to eat.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nope, but I'd switch to the Super5Mix Chicken/rice.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

mysweetkaos said:


> Curious to see the answer myself. There are so many schools of thought. On here it seems people generally don't do puppy or stop at about 6 months. Our vet FWIW said to keep our pup on puppy until 18 months....I however am contemplating the switch in a week or so from Castor Pollux organix puppy to Wellness super 5 adult mix, he is 7 months old. As for the Wellness core our old guy loves it...we have switched him to a weight management formula due to age and arthritis, but I still throw a handful of wellness core in at every meal to get him to eat.


You would put a 7 month old on a 22/12 maintenance food?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sable123 said:


> You would put a 7 month old on a 22/12 maintenance food?


Not enough protein?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Not enough protein?


Not enough anything for me. For an older dog seems like a miniumum food, but I don't see the reasoning for a puppy.

I don't think anyone has to use a food labelled for puppies, but there are much better choices out there that don't cost what Wellness costs.

22/12 is just a glorified feed mill food. I can't believe the rice is any more healthy than feed store rice food.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Sable123.....I do value opinions of people who are more knowledgeable than I am, if they are coming from a place of wanting to help rather than superiority. Is that not an appropriate mix.....he is a Mastiff/GSD mix and over 80 lbs at 7 months. Please don't turn this into a rant about me being naive as you've done before when I suggested someone look at dogfoodadvisor because they have all the ingredients listed. If you have suggestions or knowledge I am all ears.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

We must have been typing at the same time. What protein ratio is recommended?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sable123 said:


> Not enough anything for me. For an older dog seems like a miniumum food, but I don't see the reasoning for a puppy.
> 
> 
> 22/12 is just a glorified feed mill food. I can't believe the rice is any more healthy than feed store rice food.


I can see that. It's low in calories, low in protein, low in fat. I'm thinking it has a lot of rice and not much else.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> Malice will be 5 months old on sunday, I am feeding her Wellness Super5Mix LBP but I was wondering if it would be ok to switch her over to Wellness Core for adults now?


I wouldn't. Even the company says it is not for puppies. They say dogs OVER 1 year old.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> I wouldn't. Even the company says it is not for puppies. They say dogs OVER 1 year old.


Ok.

I usually do wait until a year old, but I know others say it's fine to make the switch earlier and some dont even feed puppy food so I didn't know if I should switch to adult now or keep her on it until she is a year old. :crazy:


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

mysweetkaos said:


> We must have been typing at the same time. What protein ratio is recommended?


Ther typical differential for a normal dog should be around 10 percentage points, so 25/15, 26/16, 30/20, etc. You see this spread all the time.

This is not to say a point here or there makes any difference or that a wider or narrower range doesn't have a use. In fact, 24/20 are popular with dogs needing more fat and I have seen a 22/22 for herding dogs designed by a very known trainer.

This pup would do fine on a food with 25 -30% to protein and 15 - 20% fat rated ALS.

The vast majority will have a 10% differential, the wider you go the greater the chance for weight loss and the narrower weight gain.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you Sable123. No one locally carries the Precise....but I will definetely look into it, after looking it up, looks like quality ingredients, and the price is nice. As for needing extra fat.....not our puppy, he's a bit thick naturally so he doesn't need any help getting that way:blush:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't feed puppy food. But I don't feed grain free to puppies either because most have WAY more calcium than is recommended. If you want to get her off of puppy food, I would switch to an "ALS" food with grains.

What does Sinister eat? Does he eat CORE?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

mysweetkaos said:


> Thank you Sable123. No one locally carries the Precise....but I will definetely look into it, after looking it up, looks like quality ingredients, and the price is nice. As for needing extra fat.....not our puppy, he's a bit thick naturally so he doesn't need any help getting that way:blush:


Don't spend any money shipping Precise because where you live there are many others, Enhance, Native & maybe Dr. Tim's Kinesis. No Annamaet in that area.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> What does Sinister eat? Does he eat CORE?


Yes, Wellness Core


----------

